# Monarch Closes the Doors



## rkoenn

Scott just posted on FB he is shutting down Monarch in 3,2,1... anytime now. Here is his post on FB:

Dear Friends; the time has come for Monarch to shutter its doors. It has been my tremendous privilege to serve you these past years. We leave with only happy thoughts and memories. All communications in the closing of 2015 will be honored. Peace to all. Go build a model this year. I know I will be building a few from the stacks in storage.
With all respect,
Scott McKillop
Monarch Model Co.,inc.
p.s., this page will deactivate in 3...2...1..(very soon).

I have all his kits he produced, other than the Jekyll/Hyde that just came out, unfortunately. They were great and I won awards with some of them. I was really looking forward to The Fly and all the others Scott had in the pipeline but I guess that won't happen. It would be great if someone like Frank/Moebius bought everything and carried on with Scott's plans.


----------



## John P

Just saw it on FB.
Darn.


----------



## mcdougall

First I just want to say... Thank you Scott Mckillop for all you have given us over the past 9 years.....
The following Fantastic kits !




Resin the Barbarian/ Todd Powell wrote the following:
http://resinbarbarian.com/2009/07/11/monarch-gears-up-to-become-21st-century-aurora/ 
I get nostalgic sometimes. Today, I'm nostalgic because I realized I first published this Resin the Barbarian entry about Monarch about nine years and one month ago. I considered it quite a hobby scoop at the time. Nosferatu was still a few months, maybe even a year, from its introduction. Polar Lights was all but finished producing figure kits and nothing else seemed to be on the horizon for those of us who weren't in the circle that knew Moebius was also in the works.

Thanks to Scott and the rest of the Monarch crew for the great kits. There aren't all that many of them, but they're all keepers.

Thanks for your cool Blogs Todd...
This was my introduction to Monarch Model Co., Inc. ...You know, looking back, I never minded the wait from first announcement to actually holding it in my hands...the anticipation alone was very cool....I always looked forward to the next Blog of Resin the Barbarian

Now for the part I hate...
...it came as a bit of a shock to me ....
Scott contacted me last Sunday and said...
Monarch Models are closing their doors, January 1, 2016 ...
Reasons are Scotts`alone....




LONG LIVE (in our hearts)


Denis McDougall-Mcdee
if only.....


----------



## wolfman66

They had one hell of a good run and put out some great kits in 9yrs!I really hate to see Monarch go off into the Horizon.Im glad stocked up on their kits!:thumbsup:


----------



## scooke123

Sad news! I wish Scott nothing but good things in his future and want to thank him for giving us some really excellent figure kits!


----------



## ChrisW

That is definitely too bad. Monarch put out some very nice kits that complimented the original Aurora line.


----------



## Anton Phibes

This is horrible news to start 2016 on.


----------



## Zathros

*Obviously by his production release lags, as a Doctor, it must have not been easy juggling his career and the kit business..still with whatever he put out, he set the bar in quality. Great Job, and all the best to him.

Z*


----------



## mcdougall

Zathros said:


> *Obviously by his production release lags, as a Doctor, it must have not been easy juggling his career and the kit business..still with whatever he put out, he set the bar in quality. Great Job, and all the best to him.
> 
> Z*


----------



## bigdaddydaveh

This is sad, sad, sad. Scott is an awesome person to work with and he put out some great product. Monarch will be missed!.


----------



## wolfman66

Well Scott had one set of the Monarch Monsters up on ebay on a buy now for $50.bucks and it ended with 7 bids and at 92.00 dollars+shipping.I bought two sets for that price with shipping from Monarch.I betting the original bidder is kicking himself in the rear now for not hitting that buy now button.(LOL)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aurora-Mons...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## John Galt




----------



## johnF

And I was looking forward to the Moon Suit kit.


----------



## robiwon

Crap, prices are going to go thru the roof now....


----------



## Xenodyssey

I will always treasure my Sinbad build. Thanks Scott for producing it.

Pity about that Moon Suit, I too would have bought one.


----------



## hal9001

Yeah, they put out some great stuff. The one that got away for me is the Moon Suit! Glad to get what we did from Monarch.

Best of wishes to you! :thumbsup:

Carl-


----------



## Zathros

robiwon said:


> Crap, prices are going to go thru the roof now....


*I'm not so sure prices will "go through the roof"..probably not immediately in any case....My guess is most people that wanted his kits got them when they came out, or reasonably soon thereafter..

Z*


----------



## wolfman66

I heard on Facebook someone bought the rights to the Fly from Monarch.So hopefully its Moebius or one of the other kit companies like Pegasus,Round2 or Atlantis Models.


----------



## SUNGOD

What a great start to the new year. Bang goes my most wanted the Cyclops plus the others.

Still can't say I'm that surprised and had a hunch with those Monster scenes the other day that things weren't going too well.


----------



## SUNGOD

wolfman66 said:


> I heard on Facebook someone bought the rights to the Fly from Monarch.So hopefully its Moebius or one of the other kit companies like Pegasus,Round2 or Atlantis Models.




Well let's hope some other company follows on from Monarch and releases all the kits they were going to release. Monarch's brought us some great kits but there's obviously been a struggle to get them out.


----------



## BWolfe

Just snatched up a Gorgo off e-bay for 29.95, glad I got it before the price skyrockets.


----------



## Marko

Thanks to Scott, for his labor of love. True pro!!


----------



## djnick66

Too bad to see them go. All of their kits were great. Still, its kind of not a huge surprise with so few kits released, and the way they came out in small, almost secret batches every few years. Hard to keep a business going that way.


----------



## Richard Baker

Not a Figure/Monster builder myself but I hate to hear this news. They did produce some great kits for a niche market often neglected.

I probably would have gotten one of the Moon Suits- love that design ever since a friend got a 'Major Matt Mason' version of it in the sixties..


----------



## Rob P.

Was glad to get Nosferatu and The Ghost of Castle Mare. Wish Scott the best and thank you for what you did! 

Rob


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

It is too bad that he's shutting down but now I know why! If the figure kit demographics doesn't increase largely, we could loose a lot more, from R2 and Moebius to name a few, in years to come. He (Scott) was running this as a Hobby and as a Business but the business side won outright and so he's closing the doors. He's still enjoying this as a hobby but he'll only return business-wise if things vastly improve. This concerns me as far as Dencomm and their adventure with the MS and soon the PS kits. I love the Figure kits and not so much a "Vehicle" modeler. I'd hate to see styrene figure kits go the way of the dinosaur. We are saturated with Sci-Fi (Star Wars and Star Trek), Cars, Trucks, Planes, Tanks, Ships, Etc.! All the LHS around me are 99% full of these such kits. A small section in the back of the store, where it's dark any way, is all the figure kits stacked in no particular order or Genre. This makes me sad to see this. I have nothing against the "vehicle" kit guys and gals, but I would like to see a bit more "love" toward the figure kits so we don't loose them altogether. I did order my last kit from Scott today. Excited to get it too.


----------



## Anton Phibes

I am bummed about Scott closing Monarch up. As for Dencomm's Monster Scenes kits: I would buy them if they were released. I would love to build and paint them.


----------



## SUNGOD

I wonder if Scott will keep or sell the toolings? I'd imagine he'll probably keep them but there again if he's shutting up shop there might not be much point in hanging on to them, and he could make money from selling them maybe.


----------



## MonsterModelMan

Heard the news on facebook. He gave us some great kits! Glad I bought all of them when I did.
Best of luck to him!!

MMM


----------



## apls

The price gouging has begun already on ebay. I saw two glow in the dark Nossys, going for $59.00. There is no point in selling these kits for outrageous prices, there is a limited interest in them, or else they will settle in for a long winters nap.


----------



## BrianM

Many thanks to Scott for recapturing that Aurora style with his kits. I only have the Ghost and Sinbad, and love them. I'll build the Fly and Moon Suit in my dreams...


----------



## Dr. Brad

Well, rats. No moon suit.  But, still, I'm sure it's the right decision for Scott, and kudos to him for putting out some great kits!


----------



## SUNGOD

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> It is too bad that he's shutting down but now I know why! If the figure kit demographics doesn't increase largely, we could loose a lot more, from R2 and Moebius to name a few, in years to come. He (Scott) was running this as a Hobby and as a Business but the business side won outright and so he's closing the doors. He's still enjoying this as a hobby but he'll only return business-wise if things vastly improve. This concerns me as far as Dencomm and their adventure with the MS and soon the PS kits. I love the Figure kits and not so much a "Vehicle" modeler. I'd hate to see styrene figure kits go the way of the dinosaur. We are saturated with Sci-Fi (Star Wars and Star Trek), Cars, Trucks, Planes, Tanks, Ships, Etc.! All the LHS around me are 99% full of these such kits. A small section in the back of the store, where it's dark any way, is all the figure kits stacked in no particular order or Genre. This makes me sad to see this. I have nothing against the "vehicle" kit guys and gals, but I would like to see a bit more "love" toward the figure kits so we don't loose them altogether. I did order my last kit from Scott today. Excited to get it too.




I wonder if it's just some styrene figure kits that don't sell....like R2 cancelling Thor etc. Didn't Nossy sell out when it was first released?


----------



## wolfman66

SUNGOD said:


> I wonder if it's just some styrene figure kits that don't sell....like R2 cancelling Thor etc. Didn't Nossy sell out when it was first released?


Monarch Nosferatu sold out quick in its first release.Forgot started up a facebook group dedicated to Monarch Models see link here https://www.facebook.com/groups/MonarchModelGroup/


----------



## Frankie Boy

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> If the figure kit demographics doesn't increase largely, we could loose a lot more, from R2 and Moebius to name a few, in years to come.


Well, that's where it's all inevitably going to go, isn't it? This prognosis has been bandied about before, and to reiterate my own observations (as a recently retired school teacher), I've known of maybe two kids who were into model building, and that's any kind of model, not just figure kits.

The last hurrah for figure kits (certainly those in styrene) was made possible by us baby boomers wanting to recapture some of the pleasures of our youth. We had the mean and the money, and the market was initially there to cater to that want. But the reality is that's is simply not sustainable, the emergence of 3D printing and the like notwithstanding. Figure kit building was a hobby unique to those (mostly male) born sometime in the mid-20th Century. As we go, so will the business.

All Things Must Pass.


----------



## SUNGOD

wolfman66 said:


> Monarch Nosferatu sold out quick in its first release.Forgot started up a facebook group dedicated to Monarch Models see link here https://www.facebook.com/groups/MonarchModelGroup/





I thought I rememberd the first release selling out. I wonder how well the Ghost, Gorgo and Sinbad sold?


----------



## SUNGOD

Frankie Boy said:


> Well, that's where it's all inevitably going to go, isn't it? This prognosis has been bandied about before, and to reiterate my own observations (as a recently retired school teacher), I've known of maybe two kids who were into model building, and that's any kind of model, not just figure kits.
> 
> The last hurrah for figure kits (certainly those in styrene) was made possible by us baby boomers wanting to recapture some of the pleasures of our youth. We had the mean and the money, and the market was initially there to cater to that want. But the reality is that's is simply not sustainable, the emergence of 3D printing and the like notwithstanding. Figure kit building was a hobby unique to those (mostly male) born sometime in the mid-20th Century. As we go, so will the business.
> 
> All Things Must Pass.





Possibly but I don't think we're there yet. I think if the product's right then styrene figure kits will still sell (as with Nossy). And also I think styrene monsters would sell better too.

Let's not forget it was always going to be a struggle with Monarch as it was basically a one man operation so let's not doom all styrene figure/monster kits yet. They said vinyl records were finished but they've seen a big increase in sales recently.


----------



## SUNGOD

Anyone know how far they got with the Cyclops tooling? There was a picture of the resin test type parts a while back which had locater tabs just like a styrene kit.


----------



## Frankie Boy

SUNGOD said:


> They said vinyl records were finished but they've seen a big increase in sales recently.


That's true, but it's not anywhere close to being able to resuscitate the corpse.


----------



## TAY666

apls said:


> The price gouging has begun already on ebay. I saw two glow in the dark Nossys, going for $59.00. There is no point in selling these kits for outrageous prices, there is a limited interest in them, or else they will settle in for a long winters nap.


They've been listing kits like that at prices like that before the announcement.
There are always sellers asking twice list price for kits. Doesn't mean they will get it.
If you look at what has actually sold on ebay, all the nossy's have gone for about $30 or less.

Prices won't really spike until stock is about gone. Once the supply starts to dry up then things will start getting crazy. I remember some of the crazy prices I was seeing for the Ghost about 6-8 months after it was released the first time and sold out pretty quickly.

And in the case of Nosferatu, that could take a while. Squadron was blowing them out for less than $10 for a while.


----------



## mcdougall

TAY666 said:


> They've been listing kits like that at prices like that before the announcement.
> There are always sellers asking twice list price for kits. Doesn't mean they will get it.
> If you look at what has actually sold on ebay, all the nossy's have gone for about $30 or less.
> 
> Prices won't really spike until stock is about gone. Once the supply starts to dry up then things will start getting crazy. I remember some of the crazy prices I was seeing for the Ghost about 6-8 months after it was released the first time and sold out pretty quickly.
> 
> And in the case of Nosferatu, that could take a while. Squadron was blowing them out for less than $10 for a while.


I remember when the Aurora Frog and Vampire kits were in the Bargain Bin at K-Mart for 39¢ each, then marked down to 19¢ and they still didn't sell lol..... I think most of those hit the bin...  and now Yikes !
Just sayin'
Denis:wave:


----------



## SUNGOD

Frankie Boy said:


> That's true, but it's not anywhere close to being able to resuscitate the corpse.



Yes but it shows things can bounce back. Even if the styrene figure market dies out completely I wouldn't be surprised if there's still enough people around to keep it going for longer. I don't think it will die out completely anyway. We'll still probably get them........................just not so many.

And at the moment Moebius is still knocking some out.


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels

SUNGOD said:


> I don't think it will die out completely anyway. We'll still probably get them........................just not so many. And at the moment Moebius is still knocking some out.


That's probably true, but when our generation is dead, I'm willing to bet alot of our unique hobbies will go with it. It happens, just study history. It's kinda like rock'n'roll…it too is a slowly dying form of art right now. It's not getting any limelight anymore and very few folk under 30 are into it at all. Big band music died, Sinatra and his generation died, the greasers died, and now the Beatles and their whole generation are dying off. Eventually rap and hip hop will die (unfortunately, in my book, that can't come soon enough). It happens, life goes on. New things emerge. The reality of it all is that NOTHING LASTS FOREVER. NOTHING - except the Earth itself…at least we hope, LOL.

The good news is alot of us modelers are still alive and well, so there is a market, albeit a very small one, but not enough to sustain companies as small as Monarch, obviously.

As for Moebius, they'll never get anymore money from me, as they have apparently completely abandoned the styrene monster genre. In fact, as of now, who's even getting ready to release more styrene monsters? Anyone? You'll have to pardon me though, as I have been out of the loop for awhile now.

I'm glad I bought lots of monsters when they were coming out…as of now I have enough models to last me years of building pleasure.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman

Bobby you did some fabulous build ups on your site!


----------



## Zeus

Top notch models and in my humble opinion, Monarch had no equal in the business. Box art, instructions, pose, sculpt and assembly, unmatched as far as I'm concerned. I was never happy with the time lines, or lack of information and was never shy about posting my feelings in regard to that but I was ALWAYS happy with the end result. I too believe we are on a downhill slide in terms of our hobby. I suppose it's inevitable and we don't really want to accept that. When a company like Monarch closes it's doors or another brick and mortar hobby shop closes we are slapped in the face with reality and there's not much we can do. Scott helped us side step reality for a bit and helped me escape to that place when I opened my first Aurora monster kit and built it with my grandfather. For that I am grateful.


----------



## SUNGOD

I think we ought to be careful not to talk everything down when it comes to styrene figures etc. Many people have been predicting the end of model making for years but we've got more models coming out now than there has been for a long time. I don't know exactly what happened with Monarch but let's face it............this is isn't that surprising at all. 

Monarch was a one man operation so that was always going to be an uphill struggle. I think some other company should purchase the moulds if they're for sale and at least give us the kits Monarch were going to produce like the Cyclops, Moonsuit etc. If Nossy can sell out I find it hard to believe that the Cyclops can't sell as it was a stunning sculpt.


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels

SUNGOD said:


> ...but we've got more models coming out now than there has been for a long time…...I think some other company should purchase the moulds if they're for sale and at least give us the kits Monarch were going to produce like the Cyclops, Moonsuit etc.


I'm seeing scads of sci-fi stuff coming out of Moebius, which I have zero interest in (except for Mars Attacks), but aside from the recent Batman figures (and I don't do super-heroes either), what else figure-wise have they given us in the last two years? They've completely abandoned the monsters. Like I said, I have been out of the loop for the last three years, but that doesn't mean I don't peep in and look to see if anything new and interesting is coming out. I was out at CultTVMan's site lastnight and didn't see ANY new monster stuff in styrene at all. For the last two years, I've seen nothing that interests me except for Scott's Dracula/Hyde kits. Kudos to Scott for trying to keep that genre alive.

One can only hope the Dencom kits see the light of day, but I'm not gonna hold my breath.

And I'd be willing to bet that Scott will pass the torch to someone like Moebius, who has a bigger (more profitable) company, to take his moulds, and repop them again…one can only hope. I got what I wanted from Scott, and hopefully we will see the Cyclops and The Fly down the road (if it was in production at all), but I'm gonna pass on the Moon-suit as it doesn't interest me at all. Monsters - Yes! Sci-Fi - No (unless it's a really cool space monster, LOL)!

And Cajunwolfman: Thank you for the compliment! One of these days I'll get my website back up and running again…been busy with other hobbies.


----------



## RB

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> As for Moebius, they'll never get anymore money from me, as they have apparently completely abandoned the styrene monster genre. In fact, as of now, who's even getting ready to release more styrene monsters? Anyone? You'll have to pardon me though, as I have been out of the loop for awhile now.


According to this article, you can expect at least one new monster kit from Moebius. Never count Moebius out!:

http://www.adweek.com/news-gallery/...ture-black-lagoon-still-walks-among-us-164467


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels

RB said:


> According to this article, you can expect at least one new monster kit from Moebius. Never count Moebius out!!


Arrgh! Another Creature? Don't get me wrong. The CFTBL is one of my fave B/W Universal monsters, but I already have one built and painted, and two more to go. There are so many other classic monsters out there that haven't seen the light of styrene. I guess they're only going to release the most popular ones, as that is what they think (know) will sell. I want The Fly! Or maybe a London After Midnight! The list goes on and on, but just give us something that hasn't been done yet. Something new! I was really happy when Moebius released Mars Attacks. That was a real treat…something new, finally!


----------



## TAY666

We've been down this road before.
Everyone thought figure kits were dying off in the 90's, then PL came along and things were great for a while.
Then PL closed and everyone thought figure kits were going to die out.
Then Monarch and Moebius came along. Followed by Round2.

The hobby is cyclical.
In the past few years the hobby was flooded with figure/monster kits.
There were so many coming out, people couldn't keep up.
The pool of kit purchasers is only so big. With so much coming out so quick sales started to lag, which lead to where we are now. There are still so many kits out there that they sell pretty cheap on ebay and other places.
Give it a couple more years for all that stock to work it's way through, and demand to start coming back. When things look the worst is when companies can actually turn a decent profit again. Right now, with so many choices, people are picky about purchases. 

As to Moebius, I know they still have the Death Dealer somewhere in the pipeline. They just did the Mars Attacks, and the Munsters kits not too long ago, and reissued the Elvira kit.
They can only put out so many new kits a year, and right now Batman and hardware kits are selling for them. So that is where they are going to put their development funds.


----------



## SUNGOD

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> I'm seeing scads of sci-fi stuff coming out of Moebius, which I have zero interest in (except for Mars Attacks), but aside from the recent Batman figures (and I don't do super-heroes either), what else figure-wise have they given us in the last two years? They've completely abandoned the monsters. Like I said, I have been out of the loop for the last three years, but that doesn't mean I don't peep in and look to see if anything new and interesting is coming out. I was out at CultTVMan's site lastnight and didn't see ANY new monster stuff in styrene at all. For the last two years, I've seen nothing that interests me except for Scott's Dracula/Hyde kits. Kudos to Scott for trying to keep that genre alive.
> 
> One can only hope the Dencom kits see the light of day, but I'm not gonna hold my breath.
> 
> And I'd be willing to bet that Scott will pass the torch to someone like Moebius, who has a bigger (more profitable) company, to take his moulds, and repop them again…one can only hope. I got what I wanted from Scott, and hopefully we will see the Cyclops and The Fly down the road (if it was in production at all), but I'm gonna pass on the Moon-suit as it doesn't interest me at all. Monsters - Yes! Sci-Fi - No (unless it's a really cool space monster, LOL)!
> 
> And Cajunwolfman: Thank you for the compliment! One of these days I'll get my website back up and running again…been busy with other hobbies.




Let's hope so.


----------



## SUNGOD

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> Arrgh! Another Creature? Don't get me wrong. The CFTBL is one of my fave B/W Universal monsters, but I already have one built and painted, and two more to go. There are so many other classic monsters out there that haven't seen the light of styrene. I guess they're only going to release the most popular ones, as that is what they think (know) will sell. I want The Fly! Or maybe a London After Midnight! The list goes on and on, but just give us something that hasn't been done yet. Something new! I was really happy when Moebius released Mars Attacks. That was a real treat…something new, finally!




Well I'd like to see more monsters too (particularly Harryhausen ones) but I wasn't that impressed with Moebius's last Creature. It just looked wrong to me especially the arms which looked like they had no muscle and just dangled from the shoulders.


----------



## Rob P.

I believe if there is a market for monster models someone will manufacture and sell them. My understanding with Scott / Monarch is that this was more hobby endeavor then actual business.The sole styrene hobby manufacturer that I am aware of! If the market is there then Moebius, Atlantis, Pegasus, Revellogram, may yet offer models too that market to us "classic monster" builders. And if they make those classic Aurora style kits, I know I am in as a buyer. If not, I keep at it with my "stash". So I am hoping there is more to come........but will be OK if there is not. I feel more for new folks getting into the hobby. The older kits are not too hard to come by on the second hand market, yet time will change that.

Rob


----------



## Frankie Boy

SUNGOD said:


> ... I wasn't that impressed with Moebius's last Creature ...


Yeah. And don't get me started on their "Li'l Abner" Frankenstein. 
Their Invisible Man, however, absolutely blew my mind as to just how good that model is. It out did anything by Aurora.


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels

SUNGOD said:


> Well I'd like to see more monsters too (particularly Harryhausen ones)...


That works for me as well.
:thumbsup:

Aside from liking me some models, I'm a "toy collector" as well and I bought these when they came out. They're about as tall as "Aurora" scale:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001AMZ9WQ


----------



## RB

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> Arrgh! Another Creature?


But you said...:tongue:

Frank has apparently considered in the past (is considering?) non-Universal monsters such as the Hammer Oliver Reed werewolf. But, for whatever reason they haven't come to market. Considering what happened with styrene figure kits at R2, I'm quite happy that Moebius is doing anything figure related, such as the Batman kits. Hell, some modellers here at Hobbytalk have written they wouldn't be buying the Batman kits since NECA already produces a fully painted West Batman action figure. I can understand kids not buying them for that reason, but adult modellers? That's a huge part of what these companies are up against.

I understand the love for styrene figure kits, I was more or less raised on the Aurora kits in the 60's and 70's. And Aurora truly lived on through Scott's company. But if styrene figure kits do die, all of figure modelling won't die with them. As the prices on quality rapid prototypers fall, I'm sure we'll see a renaissance of Aurora-style figure models. It will never be exactly the same. But again, the spirit will live on...


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels

RB said:


> Frank has apparently considered in the past (is considering?) non-Universal monsters such as the Hammer Oliver Reed werewolf……….Considering what happened with styrene figure kits at R2, I'm quite happy that Moebius is doing anything figure related, such as the Batman kits. Hell, some modellers here at Hobbytalk have written they wouldn't be buying the Batman kits since NECA already produces a fully painted West Batman action figure.


I always liked _Curse of the Werewolf_, so I'd be real happy to see that version of a wolfman in styrene. I think that was one of the coolest looking werewolves ever. They should make it!

As for NECA's competition factor…like I said, I am also a toy collector (although I'm taking a bit of a break right now), so I'd buy an old Batman figure before I'd build and paint one. I have to admit though, years back, in a collecting frenzy, I bought the old Aurora Batman and Robyn, along with the rest of the Bat vehicles. The only super hero model I ever actually built though was the Spiderman with Kraven the Hunter…I was a kid then. I did buy the Spiderman re-pop that came out a couple years ago. Like I said before, I have a huge stash of models, probably more than I need, but you never know when one day you might get that itch to build a particular one.


----------



## xsavoie

I wonder how close the Moon Suit Astronaut was to be released. Were the molds completed and box prints ready. Surely the other model kit companies are likely to buy some of the molds.


----------



## RB

xsavoie said:


> I wonder how close the Moon Suit Astronaut was to be released. Were the molds completed and box prints ready. Surely the other model kit companies are likely to buy some of the molds.


Didn't Scott once mention once that most of the moonsuit was to be done in CAD and for that reason tooling would be done at a faster rate? Don't know if that means tooling *was* finished...


----------



## SUNGOD

Just had a horrible thought. I think it was 2009 or 2010 and Scott had just posted pics of the Cyclops and everyone was raving about them.

I was sitting at the computer with my cat next to me and the future seemed bright. Now it's over 6 years later.............my cat's gone and looks like we'll never get the Cyclops plus Monarch's closed.


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels

SUNGOD said:


> Just had a horrible thought…


LOL, you sound like me.
:freak:
Nothing is going my way nowadays either. Keep your chin up though…one never knows.


----------



## BWolfe

My Gorgo just arrived today, the question now is, should I build it or keep it sealed. Who am I kidding, I'm gonna build it!


----------



## wolfman66

I going to miss Monarch and maybe one day they will be back better than ever.But in the meantime going to continue to add to my Monarch stash:thumbsup:!


----------



## Jimmy B

BWolfe and Wolfman just friendly advice: you may want to crack those Gorgos and do a part inventory on all of them before Scott shuts off all the lights.
Recall that missing parts fiasco from the first run of the Gorgos
Just sayin'


----------



## scooke123

Got my third set in the mail today! Wish I could have afforded more but at least I got some. Thanks again Scott!!!!


----------



## wolfman66

Jimmy B said:


> BWolfe and Wolfman just friendly advice: you may want to crack those Gorgos and do a part inventory on all of them before Scott shuts off all the lights.
> Recall that missing parts fiasco from the first run of the Gorgos
> Just sayin'


No worries about it as not cracking those open anytime soon:dude:.


----------



## scooke123

I got 5 of the original Gorgos and all 5 were complete - wouldn't worry about it at this point, they are sealed and have some value in that (plus will have that ???? mystique about them as far as completeness or not).
I have at least one of each of the issues of the kits that were boxed. Any of your Sinbads the glow issue?


----------



## wolfman66

scooke123 said:


> I got 5 of the original Gorgos and all 5 were complete - wouldn't worry about it at this point, they are sealed and have some value in that (plus will have that ???? mystique about them as far as completeness or not).
> I have at least one of each of the issues of the kits that were boxed. Any of your Sinbads the glow issue?


I have two glow sinbad's and the other 4 are regular version.Plus received another Gorgo and Ghost kit today.


----------



## TAY666

Bet you're kicking yourself for selling those Monarch kits back in July 
(thanks again)


----------



## apls

Frankie Boy said:


> Yeah. And don't get me started on their "Li'l Abner" Frankenstein.
> Their Invisible Man, however, absolutely blew my mind as to just how good that model is. It out did anything by Aurora.


There was something “off” about their Frankenstein kit; it may have been a licensing problem. I don’t know what if any relationship the company had with Sara Karloff when this model was planned, but they made up for it with there Bride kit. The likeness was far better. I liked their 1931 Frankenstein it’s a good kit once you do the work. I filled out the lower pant legs with epoxy, used a better likeness of the head, I chose the Jack Pierce make up test, and it came out great. Same with the Mummy, I used a better head for it as well. Notice the difference with the Bela “stage” Dracula, which the Lugosi estate was consulted. There shouldn’t be too much criticism about Moebius, I am grateful for the work Frank has done; I wish he had the Lucasfilm license instead of Revell. Moebius gives you a great kit, with a base and a nameplate for a descent price. Soon he is going to produce less figure kits and more cars and vehicles, it was a good ride.


----------



## BWolfe

Jimmy B said:


> BWolfe and Wolfman just friendly advice: you may want to crack those Gorgos and do a part inventory on all of them before Scott shuts off all the lights.
> Recall that missing parts fiasco from the first run of the Gorgos
> Just sayin'


Since I have already planned to build mine I opened the box and checked it out, all the pieces are there.


----------



## Zombie_61

apls said:


> There was something “off” about their Frankenstein kit; it may have been a licensing problem...


The basic "problem" with the kit was that Universal kept dragging their feet with regards to the approvals process, and the licensing was approaching it's expiration date before the kit had even gone into production. So Moebius was left with three options--cancel the kit and lose the time and money they had invested in it, pay Universal's exorbitant fees to renew the licensing, or release the kit as-is even though they knew it wasn't quite right; obviously, they went with the third option.

This, for anyone who doesn't already know, is why their Lugosi Dracula kit was released as "Bela Lugosi as _Broadway's_ Dracula". By doing so they dealt strictly with Bela Lugosi Jr., and omitted Universal from the development process.


----------



## wolfman66

TAY666 said:


> Bet you're kicking yourself for selling those Monarch kits back in July
> (thanks again)


LOL!Ya but they went to a fellow CH Mod and Hobbytalk member so no worries.


----------



## wolfman66

BWolfe said:


> Since I have already planned to build mine I opened the box and checked it out, all the pieces are there.


Yap same here have a Gorgo already in the stages of building and the first issue of the Ghost in prestages of painting which goes back 4years ago:freak:.I have A.D.D so that's why its taking a while on that one:drunk:.


----------



## apls

Sara Karloff does own the likeness to her father as does Ron Chaney to the Chaneys, and Dwight Frye, Jr. to his father, I believe. Universal will release a generic, “widow’s peak” vampire along with a “flat topped bolts in the neck” Frankenstein’s monster on their own. The market is for exact replicas of these movie monsters, Moebius knew that hobbyists would seek out better replacements to the heads, and I did. Bela Lugosi, Jr., love him or hate him, did a great service to actors such as The Three Stooges outside of the Moe Howard estate, but we get cheated out of licensed Bela Lugosi items, I am not sure it there was ever a Igor figure when those great collectable figures came out years ago, I think there was a White Zombie figure, not sure, Murders in the Rue Morgue, I would like to have a kit of standing next to Erik.


----------



## Frankie Boy

Zombie_61 said:


> The basic "problem" with the kit was that Universal kept dragging their feet with regards to the approvals process, and the licensing was approaching it's expiration date before the kit had even gone into production. So Moebius was left with three options--cancel the kit and lose the time and money they had invested in it, pay Universal's exorbitant fees to renew the licensing, or release the kit as-is even though they knew it wasn't quite right; obviously, they went with the third option.


I was aware of some of that, but the copyright/likeness issue would surely have only pertained to the face, would it not?. That actually wasn't my biggest complaint. My biggest complaint was in the Monster's clothes (the pants and jacket). They look way too small, way too tight, as if they had shrunk three or four sizes in the the wash. That, in combination with the Monster's big boots, give him what I call the "Li'l Abner" look.


----------



## apls

Frankie Boy said:


> I was aware of some of that, but the copyright/likeness issue would surely have only pertained to the face, would it not?. That actually wasn't my biggest complaint. My biggest complaint was in the Monster's clothes (the pants and jacket). They look way too small, way too tight, as if they had shrunk three or four sizes in the the wash. That, in combination with the Monster's big boots, give him what I call the "Li'l Abner" look.


You are right about the pants, but as I said I filled them out with Aves and it looked good, the real problems is with the Monster in the Bride Kit, his suit has no tears or wear of any kind, the jacket was supposed to be tight, since it was proberly an old suit of Henry Frankenstein,


----------



## TAY666

Frankie Boy said:


> I was aware of some of that, but the copyright/likeness issue would surely have only pertained to the face, would it not?. That actually wasn't my biggest complaint. My biggest complaint was in the Monster's clothes (the pants and jacket). They look way too small, way too tight, as if they had shrunk three or four sizes in the the wash. That, in combination with the Monster's big boots, give him what I call the "Li'l Abner" look.


Since it was licensed through Universal they had say over every aspect of the kit.
Much like the issue Moebius had with Marvel and their Iron Man kit. Marvel dictated what poses, etc. that they could use and work with.


----------



## Spockr

Here is a basic test video I did for an as yet unfinished glowing Ghost project I'm doing. I'm working on the design and plan to release a lighting kit. If any of you guys would be interested in that let me know and I'll try to step up the pace... 

https://youtu.be/49nCyyRxe7Q


----------



## Zombie_61

Frankie Boy said:


> I was aware of some of that, but the copyright/likeness issue would surely have only pertained to the face, would it not?. That actually wasn't my biggest complaint. My biggest complaint was in the Monster's clothes (the pants and jacket). They look way too small, way too tight, as if they had shrunk three or four sizes in the the wash. That, in combination with the Monster's big boots, give him what I call the "Li'l Abner" look.





TAY666 said:


> Since it was licensed through Universal they had say over every aspect of the kit.
> Much like the issue Moebius had with Marvel and their Iron Man kit. Marvel dictated what poses, etc. that they could use and work with.


Yep. Universal owns the designs for all of their iconic "monster" characters from head to toe. And, to some degree, the likenesses of the actors in their respective characters' makeups. But if the actor's likeness is visible, their descendants are also part of the licensing deal--Sara Karloff is involved in any dealings involving her father's likeness, Bela Lugosi Jr. is involved in any dealings involving his father's likeness, and so on.

This, by the way, is the reason most of the modern "Frankenstein" projects have created their own "look" for the monster--that way, they don't have to deal with Universal and pay them for the rights to use Jack Pierce's "flat head, electrodes in the neck" makeup design.

And Apls is correct--Bela Lugosi Jr. is largely responsible for Sara Karloff, Ron Chaney and his sisters, the Howard and Fine families, etc., getting a percentage of the sales of any merchandise featuring their fathers' or grandfathers' (i.e., the Chaneys') likenesses.


----------



## wolfman66

Something to keep your eye peeled out for as snagged a Monarch Gorgo in yellow.


----------



## SUNGOD

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> LOL, you sound like me.
> :freak:
> Nothing is going my way nowadays either. Keep your chin up though…one never knows.




Great minds think alike! I wonder if Scott will make some sort of satement?

It was obviously a struggle to keep Monarch going but it would be interesting to see what happened.


----------



## mcdougall

SUNGOD said:


> Great minds think alike! I wonder if Scott will make some sort of satement?
> 
> It was obviously a struggle to keep Monarch going but it would be interesting to see what happened.


He did make a statement ...read the first post...
Denis


----------



## scooke123

Where did you get the yellow Gorgo? Just a lucky surprise when you opened it? Which issue box was it found in?


----------



## mcdougall

wolfman66 said:


> Something to keep your eye peeled out for as snagged a Monarch Gorgo in yellow.


Hey Wolfman66 ...I found out what this color is all about ! Remember when Scott had all that trouble with the Gorgos missing Parts ? He put together a small final batch of quality controlled regular grazs' Gorgos. 
All new plastic color( THIS COLOR!) (looks great unpainted). And loads more gram weight with parts on the sprues to ensure no missing pieces and to minimize the rattle and shake.... These arrived when the Glow Ghost and Glow Gorgos' did...Very small quantity were ever made in this Yellow color


----------



## wolfman66

mcdougall said:


> Hey Wolfman66 ...I found out what this color is all about ! Remember when Scott had all that trouble with the Gorgos missing Parts ? He put together a small final batch of quality controlled regular grazs' Gorgos.
> All new plastic color( THIS COLOR!) (looks great unpainted). And loads more gram weight with parts on the sprues to ensure no missing pieces and to minimize the rattle and shake.... These arrived when the Glow Ghost and Glow Gorgos' did...Very small quantity were ever made in this Yellow color


Excellent then me and you scored big time!:thumbsup:


----------



## wolfman66

scooke123 said:


> Where did you get the yellow Gorgo? Just a lucky surprise when you opened it? Which issue box was it found in?


Seller on ebay had few copies listed Burbankhobbies in Cal.I originally posted it on my monarch facebook page of what scored and was asking around if anyone knew why it was yellow plastic.Then denis saw the same seller with one left and jumped on it.


----------



## SUNGOD

mcdougall said:


> He did make a statement ...read the first post...
> Denis




I was thinking more of 'why' he decided to close. I know he's not under any obligation to do so but it would be interesting to find out.


----------



## mcdougall

What he did say on Facebook is ....and don't forget Scott Mckillop is just a fan of these kits like we are... but decided to do something about it. He's actually a Doctor first and an Aurora fan second .... So he took a years Salary and made Nosferatu...then Sinbad....then the Ghost... then Gorgo and now the Gift Pack... with the Moon Suit, the Cyclops and the Fly in the wings....The Fly has been picked up b another company unknown to me and the other 2 are right now in Limbo,,,, the years salary dried up and every penny of profit went into the next kits' development ...eventually using up all the funding...bringing us to now. 
I don't think he is going to get into much more of an explanation than that.
Denis


----------



## Jimmy B

It works for me Dennis and thank you Scott.


You know what's coming next: "Hmmmm.....I wonder what "Other Company" picked up 'The Fly'?"


----------



## wolfman66

Jimmy B said:


> You know what's coming next: "Hmmmm.....I wonder what "Other Company" picked up 'The Fly'?"


I'm betting its Moebius!


----------



## John P

well, of all those unrealized, The Fly was the one I _didn't_ care about.


----------



## Anton Phibes

John P said:


> well, of all those unrealized, The Fly was the one I _didn't_ care about.


You are, beyond a shadow of a doubt, in the minority,lol. The Fly NEEDS a styrene kit.:thumbsup:

The one I never understood was The Moonsuit. Apparently a lot of folks wanted that. Bu I was in the minority there,lol


----------



## Matthew Green

Amen Anton.


----------



## mcdougall

I want them BOTH 
Denis


----------



## SUNGOD

I'm with John P on this. It's the Cyclops I wanted and I'm not particularly bothered about the Fly.


----------



## Zombie_61

SUNGOD said:


> ...It's the Cyclops I wanted and I'm not particularly bothered about the Fly.


You will be if you ever get your Cyclops caught in your Fly.


----------



## Frankie Boy

Zombie_61 said:


> You will be if you ever get your Cyclops caught in your Fly.


Ho, ho! Very witty.


----------



## Anton Phibes

I probably wouldve bought The Cyclops too if it had been made. But I reeeeeeaaalllly wanted The Fly,lol.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2

Speaking of FLY, Is anybody doing a replacement FLY head/hand for the Drac/Hyde combo kit?


----------



## SUNGOD

Zombie_61 said:


> You will be if you ever get your Cyclops caught in your Fly.




Not much I can add to that really.


----------



## Anton Phibes

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> Speaking of FLY, Is anybody doing a replacement FLY head/hand for the Drac/Hyde combo kit?


If not--someone should. I would definitely buy it. What a wonderful addition to the Monster scenes it would bee. Be. heh.


----------



## TAY666

Luckily, I have the Graveyard Scenes Fly to hold me over 
http://www.tylisaari.com/models/gallery/gs/fly/fly.htm


----------



## hal9001

TAY666 said:


> Luckily, I have the Graveyard Scenes Fly to hold me over
> http://www.tylisaari.com/models/gallery/gs/fly/fly.htm


I have that one too! Unfortunately it's not *'The Fly' *rather a cross between *The Fly* and *Return of The Fly*. So it _ain't_ either! It's the body of *'The Fly'* and head of *'Return of The Fly'*. *The Fly's* eyes are close together. So take your pick....

Carl-


----------



## Anton Phibes

hal9001 said:


> I have that one too! Unfortunately it's not *'The Fly' *rather a cross between *The Fly* and *Return of The Fly*. So it _ain't_ either! It's the body of *'The Fly'* and head of *'Return of The Fly'*. *The Fly's* eyes are close together. So take your pick....
> 
> Carl-


He's also in an operating gown/ smock and not a lab coat. But I like it.:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall

Just got these last 2 I ordered in the Mail today
Autographed by Scott :thumbsup:

Denis


----------



## scooke123

That was way cool to get those autographed by Scott. You need to wrap them up to protect those!!!!
Steve


----------



## djmadden99

Not sure what to think about the latest events on eBay...Scott's most recent auction ended over $94 and another seller has an opening bid of $149. Is this speculation or a reflection of genuine rarity? I would have thought those that really wanted them would have gotten them by now, especially with the announcement it would be a limited run of a 1000 kits. Is this hoarding just creating an artificial value or is this a genuine collectible?
For me, I guess it doesn't matter as I only got one and plan on building it. I'll save the box but I guess it will just make the rest of them more valuable. Thoughts?


----------



## mcdougall

The fact that only a thousand were made and that Monarch destroyed the molds makes this a collectible to some(yes I'm one of them)...It's not like someone is going to make a huge warehouse find of these in 20 years or anything... I both collect and build ...that's why I buy a few of each:thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## SUNGOD

mcdougall said:


> The fact that only a thousand were made and that Monarch destroyed the molds makes this a collectible to some(yes I'm one of them)...It's not like someone is going to make a huge warehouse find of these in 20 years or anything... I both collect and build ...that's why I buy a few of each:thumbsup:
> Denis




Is that the Dracula and Jekyll ones which were destroyed


----------



## mcdougall

SUNGOD said:


> Is that the Dracula and Jekyll ones which were destroyed


Yep Gonzo... Read it in his ebay listing :

Monarch Monsters Limited Ed., Gift pack for 2015. Limited to 1000 units world wide and selling fast. Mold is destroyed. Monarch has closed their doors. This is the reproduction of the impossible to find 1972 Aurora Canadian Monster Scenes Dracula, Dr. Jekyll & Mr. Hyde custom builder kits. All collected into one fantastic gift box. Shipped from Canada with a tracking number. No refunds or exchanges. All sales are final. You are bidding on ONE box which contains all of the plastic pieces shown to build ONE Dracula and ONE Dr. Jekyll OR Mr. Hyde. Know what you are bidding on. Examine the pictures carefully. Build up kits shown for your entertainment. The box is shown from two angles for your attention. 
Thank you and Happy 2016. 
Original Ebay listing : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aurora-Mons...HmgzZNUTIsQejrfY6AY2E%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Denis


----------



## Frankie Boy

mcdougall said:


> Yep Gonzo... Read it in his ebay listing :
> 
> Monarch Monsters Limited Ed., Gift pack for 2015. Limited to 1000 units world wide and selling fast. Mold is destroyed.


Why would they destroy the mold?


----------



## mcdougall

Frankie Boy said:


> Why would they destroy the mold?


Train wreck.......
Denis


----------



## SUNGOD

mcdougall said:


> Yep Gonzo... Read it in his ebay listing :
> 
> Monarch Monsters Limited Ed., Gift pack for 2015. Limited to 1000 units world wide and selling fast. Mold is destroyed. Monarch has closed their doors. This is the reproduction of the impossible to find 1972 Aurora Canadian Monster Scenes Dracula, Dr. Jekyll & Mr. Hyde custom builder kits. All collected into one fantastic gift box. Shipped from Canada with a tracking number. No refunds or exchanges. All sales are final. You are bidding on ONE box which contains all of the plastic pieces shown to build ONE Dracula and ONE Dr. Jekyll OR Mr. Hyde. Know what you are bidding on. Examine the pictures carefully. Build up kits shown for your entertainment. The box is shown from two angles for your attention.
> Thank you and Happy 2016.
> Original Ebay listing : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aurora-Mons...HmgzZNUTIsQejrfY6AY2E%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Denis





Well I can't say those kits were anywhere near the top of my wants list but it's a shame to hear they were destroyed. Let's hope the other ones don't get destroyed too.

I wonder if he'll sell the Ghost, Nosferatu, Gorgo and Sinbad to some other company?


----------



## Zombie_61

SUNGOD said:


> Well I can't say those kits were anywhere near the top of my wants list but it's a shame to hear they were destroyed. Let's hope the other ones don't get destroyed too.
> 
> I wonder if he'll sell the Ghost, Nosferatu, Gorgo and Sinbad to some other company?


"Frank Winspur, white courtesy phone. Frank Winspur, white courtesy phone, please."


----------



## SUNGOD

Zombie_61 said:


> "Frank Winspur, white courtesy phone. Frank Winspur, white courtesy phone, please."






They'd be the obvious ones.


----------



## paulhelfrich

Thanks very much to Scott for a great contribution to our hobby! All who love styrene kits owe him their thanks.


----------



## Zombie_61

SUNGOD said:


> They'd be the obvious ones.


Considering the quality of Monarch's kits and the fact that Round 2 has shied away from figure kits for the foreseeable future, _if_ the molds are going to be sold I'd think Moebius, and maybe Pegasus, would be the frontrunners.


----------



## TomHering

Zombie_61 said:


> Considering the quality of Monarch's kits and the fact that Round 2 has shied away from figure kits for the foreseeable future, _if_ the molds are going to be sold I'd think Moebius, and maybe Pegasus, would be the frontrunners.


Yes, "if." Considering that all the issues were limited to 2000 or 5000 kits, and the molds for the last kit were actually destroyed, it seems to me that Monarch has always tried to guarantee that their kits will remain highly collectible. Selling the molds would defeat that intention. Besides, reissues from other companies would probably be molded in light gray plastic. Yech!

The best thing to hope for is that Monarch will reopen its doors in the future. Then we might see reissues in new, unique colors (again in limited quantities), not to mention new kits. I mean, it's not as if Scott McKillop has died, or has lost his love for styrene.


----------



## John P

Yeah, but does he have another spare year's salary he cares to invest?


----------



## mcdougall

The molds for the latest kit are gone, the molds for Nosferatu, Sinbad, the Ghost and Gorgo are retired and aren't being sold to anyone.
The Fly is in another companies 'to do' list and The Cyclops and Moon Suit are in Limbo at the moment.
I personally want to see The Moon Suit and the Cyclops (made By Monarch) in the Hobby Shops someday, someday soon would be nice, but that is wishful thinking on my behalf... I suppose time will tell...
Denis


----------



## wolfman66

mcdougall said:


> The molds for the latest kit are gone, the molds for Nosferatu, Sinbad, the Ghost and Gorgo are retired and aren't being sold to anyone.
> The Fly is in another companies 'to do' list and The Cyclops and Moon Suit are in Limbo at the moment.
> I personally want to see The Moon Suit and the Cyclops (made By Monarch) in the Hobby Shops someday, someday soon would be nice, but that is wishful thinking on my behalf... I suppose time will tell...
> Denis


Thats why stocked up on Monarch kits and specially the yellow gorgo:dude:!


----------



## Frankie Boy

(cancelled)


----------



## Frankie Boy

mcdougall said:


> The molds for the latest kit are gone, the molds for Nosferatu, Sinbad, the Ghost and Gorgo are retired and aren't being sold to anyone.


I still don't get why the "Jekyll and Hyde" kits were destroyed while the other ones mentioned have not been.


----------



## wolfman66

Frankie Boy said:


> I still don't get why the "Jekyll and Hyde" kits were destroyed while the other ones mentioned have not been.


I betting he wanted to keep a low number on the Drac and Hyde and no reissues afterwards hence the reason for the molds to be destroyed.But for what its worth its Monarchs call not ours and be thankful he reissued them even it was for 1000 kits only to be made.


----------



## Frankie Boy

wolfman66 said:


> I betting he wanted to keep a low number on the Drac and Hyde and no reissues afterwards hence the reason for the molds to be destroyed.


Couldn't he have kept the low number and the "limited run" or "exclusive" idea intact without having to actually destroy the molds? I mean, why not just keep the molds in his closet ... indefinitely?


----------



## wolfman66

Frankie Boy said:


> Couldn't he have kept the low number and the "limited run" or "exclusive" idea intact without having to actually destroy the molds? I mean, why not just keep the molds in his closet ... indefinitely?


Im just shooting air here.But it might have been a agreement between Monarch and Dencomm is why the molds were destroyed and only 1000 made.Dencomm does own the Monster scene line regardless if the Names says Monarch Monsters or not.


----------



## Frankie Boy

wolfman66 said:


> Im just shooting air here.But it might have been a agreement between Monarch and Dencomm is why the molds were destroyed and only 1000 made. Dencomm does own the Monster scene line regardless if the Names says Monarch Monsters or not.


Okay, but if there was an agreement between Monarch and Dencomm, that still doesn't explain _why_ destruction of the molds would have been in the agreement in the first place. I mean, why not just have a "cease & desist" order after the first 1000 kits and _somebody_ hang onto the molds after that? 

Can I take it then that Monarch had no such second party agreement as far as the other models (ie: Nosferatu, Sinbad, the Ghost, and Gorgo) are concerned?


----------



## wolfman66

Frankie Boy said:


> Okay, but if there was an agreement between Monarch and Dencomm, that still doesn't explain why destruction of the molds would have been in the agreement in the first place. I mean, why not just have a "cease & desist" order after the first 1000 kits and _somebody_ hang onto the molds after that?
> 
> Can I take it then that Monarch had no such second party agreement as far as the other models (ie: Nosferatu, Sinbad, the Ghost, and Gorgo) are concerned?


I stated it before to me could careless what they did with the molds its none of my Business.I'm just thankful Scott at Monarch came out with the kits he did and also reissued the Canada Hyde and Dracula when no one else would do it.Now if you really want your questions answered(lol)?Why not just contact Scott at Monarch about it?


----------



## TAY666

wolfman66 said:


> Im just shooting air here.But it might have been a agreement between Monarch and Dencomm is why the molds were destroyed and only 1000 made.Dencomm does own the Monster scene line regardless if the Names says Monarch Monsters or not.


Actually, I doubt Dencomm has anything to do with it. The own the MS name, but not the kits. Moebius licensed the name from them when they reissued the kits as that was a big part of the draw.
If anything, there might have been something with Revell. Since they do still have the mold for Dracula. Granted, it's the MOTM version now, but the figure is the same. 

Again, this is just idle speculation on my part. I have no inside information, and I doubt I ever will.
Doesn't matter to me, why.
Just that it happened, and that's the way it is.

I also don't think I want to see another company producing the Monarch kits.
It wouldn't be the same. Of course, I may change my mind in a few years.
But as has been mentioned, another company probably wouldn't give a reissue as much care. The fun colors. The full color instruction sheets. Etc.


----------



## TomHering

TAY666 said:


> ... another company probably wouldn't give a reissue as much care. The fun colors ...


Right. It wasn't much fun opening the boxes for the Revell/Monogram reissues of the Gray Knight of Nice, the Gray Knight of Nurnburg, or the Gray Knight of Vienna.


----------



## Frankie Boy

Okay, I get it. Nobody here (yet) knows the whys and wherefores of the mold destruction. Suggestions notwithstanding, I think it might be a bit presumptuous on my part to contact Scott, whom I've never contacted before in the past, and ask him to explain his business plan. It just struck me as a rather odd business plan to put all that time, energy, and work into these models and then turn around and have the molds destroyed.


----------



## TomHering

Seems to me the simplest answer to the mold destruction question is that it was a marketing decision, meant to assure the sale of every last kit by guaranteeing their collectible value. This is nothing unusual in the wider world of limited editions. For example, artists destroy the litho stones used to make signed and numbered prints all the time, and print collectors demand it, to protect their investment.


----------



## Todd P.

I haven't asked Scott the whys for all this stuff -- I figured he's earned a break from my questions -- but I know he still takes Monarch very seriously, even if it's over. For what it's worth, I'll note that the surviving molds are all for kits that were Monarch originals, not repops, and thus they're indisputibly his. Maybe he'll donate them to a museum someday.


----------



## mcdougall

I know when Scott first talked about these they were going to be a Club Exclusive and not even available to everyone so we always knew they would be very limited... I never even asked Scott why he destroyed them...I just figured they were an exclusive and that happens with exclusives all the time..
Denis


----------



## scooke123

I can live with the molds destroyed - we had plenty of time to order however many we wanted before he closed doors. Apparantly 1000 kits were enough and still didn't get all sold since Scott has put some on ebay. I'm glad he offered them at all, I'm sure he made nothing off of them for what time and money he invested in the kit.
Steve


----------



## Zeus

Sell the molds and recoup some of your losses? I know that's easy to say and not really fair to say without knowing the circumstances behind Monarch's closing. However, there aren't too many reasons (that aren't money or tax related) that a business closes that quickly and without much warning. Retiring the molds and not selling them does what? If you're out of it for good then why not sell unless there are some future plans to start it all up again.


----------



## scooke123

You would have to research Scott and Monarch from the beginning and then you would understand why things happened the way they did. Was more a hobby to him and he invested enough time and money at this point and wants to move on. Just thank him and enjoy the kits he put out. If he doesn't want to get rid of the molds its Scott's choice and let it go at that.
Start up your own model company and see how easy it is!


----------



## Aurora-brat

Just to clarify things a little, Dencom had absolutely nothing to do with Scott's decision to limit production or destroy the molds. I know this to be a fact. These were not done with any Dencom involvement, which is why they were called Monarch Monsters and not Monster Scenes, even though they were in fact copies of the Monster Scenes version of these two figures that were only sold in Canada. 

As to why Scott decided to "destroy" the molds, one can only speculate as he has not come forward with that information and might not ever. I can say that the value of the metal used to create injection molds is considerable and that if he had no intention of ever re-issuing these kits, then scrapping the molds can yield some cash return as relatively little as it might be. Also storing the molds can be costly if they are left at the factory in China. And shipping them to Canada would cost a large chunk of change as well. Only speculation, but if it were me that is what I would have done as well. 

Then again, it all might just be a marketing ploy to drive the prices up. If the company has been dissolved, what are the liabilities of "saying" the molds were destroyed without actually destroying them? It is, after all, just business right?! Has anyone seen any evidence of these allegedly "destroyed" molds?

It's anyone's guess and unless Scott decides to explain his decision, we can go around with the whys indefinitely...


----------



## Anton Phibes

Hey Aurora Brat....since you are to Dencomm what McDee is to Monarch: any word on Dungeon and Animal Pit?:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Anton Phibes

Nevermind Aurora Brat...I just stumbled across their facebook page. Looks like 2015 was an active year for Dencomm. I will be buying 2 of each. Especially if he makes that Springtime 2016 release date they are speculating. Nice rainy weather to paint monstery goodness to.

I hope the hiccups are done. I really want these, and want Monster Scenes to continue with new characters as well.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SUNGOD

What about the new Prehistoric Scenes they announced a few years back?


----------



## mrmurph

I bought 3 gift sets directly from Scott. What a wonderful attention to detail, a final gift to Aurora fans from the ultimate Aurora fan. Optional glow heads. Even a translucent 3rd martini glass option. 
Scott put out some wonderful kits, and I'll always be thankful for how Monarch extended my childhood for a decade.

Funny what makes us old guys happy.


----------



## mcdougall

mrmurph said:


> I bought 3 gift sets directly from Scott. What a wonderful attention to detail, a final gift to Aurora fans from the ultimate Aurora fan. Optional glow heads. Even a translucent 3rd martini glass option.
> Scott put out some wonderful kits, and I'll always be thankful for how Monarch extended my childhood for a decade.
> 
> Funny what makes us old guys happy.


Well said mrmurph and very true:thumbsup:
I asked Scott about the Drac/Jekyll/Hyde molds and he said, "The molds are recycled. So unless someone wants to create new molds, the one thousand kits is the final number available to the world."

Kind of a common practice these days.... Once a run is complete, the materials are made into different molds. These were always intended to be a limited run.. Not sure if they all sold out yet and I didn't ask, but if there are any left.... the numbers must be dwindling....
Denis


----------



## Jimmy B

And let the scalping begin early. There's already one up on Ebay for 129.00


----------



## Owen E Oulton

Sounds to me like a licensing issue. Most of the famous movie monsters are owned by a single studio and they're pretty sticky about their licences. Having the moulds destroyed sounds very much like that sort of situation. That would be why such things as Nosferatu and some others are not being destroyed. The Moon Suit sounds like it would have been a must-buy for me, as I'm into that specific niche. I would have wanted it to be issued in white rather than a funky psychedelic colour, though, for ease of painting. Some of these coloured styrene kits bleed through primer and paint.


----------



## Aurora-brat

Jimmy B said:


> And let the scalping begin early. There's already one up on Ebay for 129.00


To my point...


----------



## Richard Baker

The Moon Suit would appeal to both Figure and Real Space builders since it was an early NASA design concept. AFAIK it is also public domain so perhaps somebody else will issue it one day...


----------



## TAY666

SUNGOD said:


> What about the new Prehistoric Scenes they announced a few years back?


Right now, there is a book in the works.
Similar to the Monster Scenes book.
Who knows. If that does well, maybe we will see a kit or two.


----------



## finaprint

I too seem to smell a licensing issue in the destruction so quickly of those molds............


----------



## SUNGOD

TAY666 said:


> Right now, there is a book in the works.
> Similar to the Monster Scenes book.
> Who knows. If that does well, maybe we will see a kit or two.




Well it's a book not more PS but it'll probably be worth a look.


----------



## scooke123

finaprint said:


> I too seem to smell a licensing issue in the destruction so quickly of those molds............


I doubt it - from the very beginning Scott said these would be limited -he actually produced more than I figured he would. I assumed he would make it 500 or less. I don't think there was any dark reasons for destroying the molds other than to recycle and assure these would be a low production run.


----------



## scooke123

I'm sure the profits from a PS book if successful would go a long way towards producing any PS kits


----------



## SUNGOD

As long as it's got loads of unseen info/material. Otherwise it'll be just like a catalogue of stuff we already know and have seen.


----------



## SUNGOD

scooke123 said:


> I doubt it - from the very beginning Scott said these would be limited -he actually produced more than I figured he would. I assumed he would make it 500 or less. I don't think there was any dark reasons for destroying the molds other than to recycle and assure these would be a low production run.






I don't like this destroying moulds business. One thing I like about styrene kits is it's 'almost' immortality. For instance if I break or lose one I can easily go out and get another and there's the thought they can be reissued one day.


----------



## finaprint

You assure a low production run by simply not running the molds again. Sure there's money to be recouped from mold melting but if it were that much I seriously think the old school companies would have remelted a lot more of their own product. 

The mold destruction right before a company shutdown screams damage of some sort to me but the guy may have just wanted a life change there.


----------



## mcdougall

finaprint said:


> The mold destruction right before a company shutdown screams damage of some sort to me but the guy may have just wanted a life change there.


No... No damage... he could have run 10,000 if he wanted to... Even if Monarch was still in business, these were always intended to be a limited run, the molds were recycled over a year and a half ago when Monarch was very much still in business. When these were first announced (over 6 years ago) the first thing said about them was they were going to be a Monarch Club Exclusive and very limited...This news shouldn't be shocking as we all knew this about these kits years ago... I think I may write a book on the History of Monarch Models....lol
Denis


----------



## TomHering

This thread is becoming a little bit absurd. It's amazing to me that something as simple as the recycling of the molds for a kit that was always intended to be a one-time-only, very limited edition can make some people so suspicious. It must be the times we live in, when dark forces are imagined to be at work in everything.


----------



## harrier1961

SUNGOD said:


> I don't like this destroying moulds business. One thing I like about styrene kits is it's 'almost' immortality. For instance if I break or lose one I can easily go out and get another and there's the thought they can be reissued one day.


Since you didn't pay for the molds, it is not up to you to "like" or "not like".
The molds belong to Scott and he can do what he wants with them.

Just my 2 cents worth.

Andy


----------



## John P

Come on, dammit, there _MUST _be a deep, dark conspiracy afoot here, there just _MUST_ be!

:jest:


----------



## Frankie Boy

TomHering said:


> This thread is becoming a little bit absurd. It's amazing to me that something as simple as the recycling of the molds for a kit that was always intended to be a one-time-only, very limited edition can make some people so suspicious. It must be the times we live in, when dark forces are imagined to be at work in everything.


I, personally, didn't see anything suspicious or sinister about the destruction of the molds; I just didn't understand the reasoning behind it. As I said, given the time, money, and effort put into producing these kits, it struck me as rather counter-intuitive, if you will, why the destruction was carried out.

But if part of the business plan — or the "promise", as it were — to ensure that these kits would indeed be absolutely, positively a special, one time only, limited run (which is what seems to the the case) then I can understand that. But I wasn't really aware of that "promise" when I first raised the question.

A big part of my unawareness was that I was never interested in these kits in the first place. Now, the proposed Cyclops kit ... that grabbed my attention immediately.


----------



## TomHering

Frankie Boy said:


> But if part of the business plan — or the "promise", as it were — to ensure that these kits would indeed be absolutely, positively a special, one time only, limited run (which is what seems to the the case) then I can understand that. But I wasn't really aware of that "promise" when I first raised the question.


Your original question, "Why would they destroy the mold?" was a perfectly reasonable one. I guess I've had the advantage of reading a statement by Scott McKillop that the molds were recycled to guarantee the collectible value of the 1,000 kits. (Which is, of course, a way to try and sell all the kits.) I've tried to find that statement again, so I could share it here, but I'm afraid it was on the Monarch Facebook page, which is gone for good now.


----------



## SUNGOD

harrier1961 said:


> Since you didn't pay for the molds, it is not up to you to "like" or "not like".
> The molds belong to Scott and he can do what he wants with them.
> 
> Just my 2 cents worth.
> 
> Andy





What.......they belong to Scott and he can do what he wants with them? 

I never would have guessed! 

Just offering my opinion if that isn't illegal. That's my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Aurora-brat

Of course if someone else does what Scott did and reverse engineers these kits again, then who is to say they will be the only 1,000 in existence right?


----------



## Bwain no more

Aurora-brat said:


> Of course if someone else does what Scott did and reverse engineers these kits again, then who is to say they will be the only 1,000 in existence right?


You raise an interesting point Tory. But why bother to reverse engineer anything, why not just go to Revell and get them to run kits? If only we knew of someone that has had successful dealings with Revell, has ACTUAL knowledge of REALISTIC production and distribution goals and would even have access to ORIGINAL Aurora art and maybe even an ACTUAL former Aurora line manager to go to for insights...Wouldn't THAT be cool? :thumbsup: 
Tom


----------



## Aurora-brat

Bwain no more said:


> You raise an interesting point Tory. But why bother to reverse engineer anything, why not just go to Revell and get them to run kits? If only we knew of someone that has had successful dealings with Revell, has ACTUAL knowledge of REALISTIC production and distribution goals and would even have access to ORIGINAL Aurora art and maybe even an ACTUAL former Aurora line manager to go to for insights...Wouldn't THAT be cool? :thumbsup:
> Tom


Of course then all the folks spending over $100 on eBay might feel foolish...


----------



## Zathros

Aurora-brat said:


> Of course then all the folks spending over $100 on eBay might feel foolish...


* as far as going to revell and having them rerun the kits....I believe that has already been done, and is still being done..Don't look now,,,but I believe the company that's doing it is.....

ATLANTIS 

Zorro, invaders UFO, black pirate ship...and the upcoming Flash Gordon...

*


.


----------



## mcdougall

John P said:


> Come on, dammit, there _MUST _be a deep, dark conspiracy afoot here, there just _MUST_ be!
> 
> :jest:


OK...You're right....but I wasn't going to say anything....You see Scott is actually a Zeta Reticuli Alien and he needed to melt down the molds to make modifications to his intergalactic star craft.... oh Crap.... I've already said too much........Great now they are breaking through my door and just vaporized my cat,,,,don't point that thing at m..............................................................


----------



## finaprint

I as well have a problem with the whole exclusivity thing of 1000 kits only and destroy the molds. Seems to me the figures chosen there were not valuable enough to do that. I say something was awry there with that idea as well. But then I got mine for $10 each way back when and original Aurora.


----------



## TomHering

Aurora-brat said:


> Of course if someone else does what Scott did and reverse engineers these kits again, then who is to say they will be the only 1,000 in existence right?


Well, the 1,000 kits will still be the only *Monarch* kits in existence, and they'll remain collectible as such. What sort of prices will they bring? Only time and the interest of Monarch collectors will tell. (Rarity by itself doesn't create demand, high prices, or competition among collectors. And the market for a rare item goes up and down. Just watch a few episodes of _Antiques Roadshow_ to see how surprisingly high and surprisingly low the demand for some rare items can be.)


----------



## djmadden99

Which of course begs the question - When the children of the 60's and 70's are gone, will there be a market for vintage plastic models? If we are the only ones buying them, will they go the Beanie Baby route?


----------



## otto

Sad news indeed. They made some of the best figure kits on the market in my opinion. Few and far between. But of the highest quality possible.. My only minor complaint was the ABS plastic used. And that's a pretty minor quibble.


----------



## Jimmy B

mcdougall said:


> OK...You're right....but I wasn't going to say anything....You see Scott is actually a Zeta Reticuli Alien and he needed to melt down the molds to make modifications to his intergalactic star craft.... oh Crap.... I've already said too much........Great now they are breaking through my door and just vaporized my cat,,,,don't point that thing at m..............................................................




 Denis??...Denis??!!


----------



## mcdougall

finaprint said:


> I as well have a problem with the whole exclusivity thing of 1000 kits only and destroy the molds. Seems to me the figures chosen there were not valuable enough to do that. I say something was awry there with that idea as well. But then I got mine for $10 each way back when and original Aurora.


These MS kits with the extra legs and heads etc and the Giant Insect were only ever sold in Canada after Aurora{Nabisco} USA was getting blasted by some Womens' Lib groups to stop these "sick Toys make Sick Boys" kits from being made. Dennis Prince has since re released most of these kits including the Giant Insect, but not this set that Monarch just released... Get the Monster Scenes book by Dennis Prince and Andy Yanchus and read up on some of the History of these kits that spans 50 years, before making statements like 
"Seems to me the figures chosen there were not valuable enough to do that." ... These Originals are considered incredibly hard if not impossible kits to get.
Now there are less than 4000 figure modelers out there(including us) and when Scott first spoke of producing these they were always known to be a very limited release and I didn't think they were even going to number as high as 1000.
You really need to know the backstory to appreciate what these kits are...and soon to be "were"
Cheers
Denis


----------



## mcdougall

Jimmy B said:


> Denis??...Denis??!!


Oh....I'm ok....They threw me back...mumbled something about 'no intelligence detected here' .... whew....I think :freak:
(Oh...and they are real sorry about my cat....)
Denis


----------



## Frankie Boy

djmadden99 said:


> When the children of the 60's and 70's are gone, will there be a market for vintage plastic models?


In a word: no.


----------



## TomHering

djmadden99 said:


> Which of course begs the question - When the children of the 60's and 70's are gone, will there be a market for vintage plastic models? If we are the only ones buying them, will they go the Beanie Baby route?


Since collectors usually want the kits they grew up with, the answer is probably "not much of a market" after those collectors pass away. There probably won't be much of a market for kits of the '80s, '90s, and 2000s either, as the number of young people building plastic models declined during those years (from the time in 1957 when Gallup reported that 80% of teenage boys said plastic models were their favorite hobby). *But that's just in America.* Judging by the number of new companies coming on the scene, and the number of new kits being released, the plastic model hobby is going great guns in Asia, Russia, and parts of Europe. I expect many of the kids building models over there will maintain their interest into adulthood, and will someday again want to own the kits they're building right now. So, the market for vintage kits will shift, but it won't disappear.


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels

TomHering said:


> So, the market for vintage kits will shift, but it won't disappear.


Then of course there will *always* be antique dealers, and a hundred years from now, some young guy whose grandpa built and painted monsters models, will want a nice collection of styrene monsters. Heck, we've got a couple antique stores in a small country town not far from where I live, and they have a couple of vintage Aurora kits for sale, among the antiques. So, even if the hobby dies, there will be a demand among vintage antique dealers. Maybe nobody will be producing them anymore way down the road, but they will be around for a long time.


----------



## SUNGOD

TomHering said:


> Since collectors usually want the kits they grew up with, the answer is probably "not much of a market" after those collectors pass away. There probably won't be much of a market for kits of the '80s, '90s, and 2000s either, as the number of young people building plastic models declined during those years (from the time in 1957 when Gallup reported that 80% of teenage boys said plastic models were their favorite hobby). *But that's just in America.* Judging by the number of new companies coming on the scene, and the number of new kits being released, the plastic model hobby is going great guns in Asia, Russia, and parts of Europe. I expect many of the kids building models over there will maintain their interest into adulthood, and will someday again want to own the kits they're building right now. So, the market for vintage kits will shift, but it won't disappear.




That's the thing. The market in the UK, Canada and US might not be what it was and most modellers are us older gits but in parts of Russia/Europe and Asia it appears to be expanding.

China's potentially a huge market for a start if more kids are encouraged to make kits.


----------



## mcdougall

djmadden99 said:


> Which of course begs the question - When the children of the 60's and 70's are gone, will there be a market for vintage plastic models?QUOTE]
> 
> In another word : Yes !
> All the kids from the 1920's are dead .....Their Toys are Rare collectible and expensive ! I've got 6Sons 1 Daughter 3 Grandkids(2 boys 1 girl and counting) 3 of my Sons collect and build Monster Models as do both my Grandsons... when they visit my Dungeon they become mesmerised and I know they can't wait to read my Will ...
> ...So I wouldn't write these kits or the model building hobby off just yet......
> Denis


----------



## deadmanincfan

mcdougall said:


> Oh....I'm ok....They threw me back...mumbled something about 'no intelligence detected here' .... whew....I think :freak:
> (Oh...and they are real sorry about my cat....)
> Denis


... there wasn't any probing, was there...?


----------



## mcdougall

deadmanincfan said:


> ... there wasn't any probing, was there...?


A :drunk:gentleman doesn't tell
Denis


----------



## eradicator178

When I was a kid my dad would get me a PS kit for getting good grades in school. I still remember slapping that thick testors gloss enamel paint on those models. To this day I still love those kits and the garage kits in the style of that genre. So I can only hope that Dencomm is successful and puts out many more new PS kits.


----------



## finaprint

Been familiar with the Nabisco back story for a century, the ones I bought came out of Canada and I could have had scads of them at the time, I was given a couple extra for free for buying a big batch of antique Aurora at one time, and some free PS scenes too. Back in the earliest '90s. Maybe '89. Back then there were no recasts really coming out yet but these figures were pretty much there for the taking if one knew where to look. I had that series complete except for the Frankenstein and the Insect re-releases forever it seemed. Bought the Vampi figure for $10 each no box when a warehouse find turned up around '95 or so. 

Aurora Captain Kidd was $12 each in another warehouse find and I bought a few of those as well. French instructs so probably Canadian as well. 

That may be why I don't value them so much. And again I say, if so rare then why destroy the molds? To create more of the same problem? Makes no sense to me..............


----------



## mcdougall

finaprint said:


> That may be why I don't value them so much. And again I say, if so rare then why destroy the molds? To create more of the same problem? Makes no sense to me..............


Monarch Club Exclusive Limited Edition Monarch Club Exclusive Limited Edition

Denis


----------



## TomHering

The reason for the destruction of the molds has been clearly explained. Several times now. However, it seems one or two people feel it was wrong to destroy the molds, no matter what the reason was for destroying them. Apparently they feel it should *never* be done. Well. that's a legitimate position - though it really hasn't been supported by a straightforward argument here. Not yet. Instead, it's implied that a perfectly sensible explanation for the destruction of the molds makes no sense. Which just reduces it all to a question of which side is being stupid. And that's not helpful. So, those of you who feel the destruction of the molds was wrong, please tell us why. Make your case.


----------



## mcdougall

TomHering said:


> Your original question, "Why would they destroy the mold?" was a perfectly reasonable one. I guess I've had the advantage of reading a statement by Scott McKillop that the molds were recycled to guarantee the collectible value of the 1,000 kits. (Which is, of course, a way to try and sell all the kits.) I've tried to find that statement again, so I could share it here, but I'm afraid it was on the Monarch Facebook page, which is gone for good now.


Here you go Tom...this is a direct quote from Scott,"The molds are recycled. So unless someone wants to create new molds, the one thousand kits is the final number available to the world."



Denis


----------



## Gerry-Lynn

*You nailed it!!!!*



mcdougall said:


> Monarch Club Exclusive Limited Edition Monarch Club Exclusive Limited Edition
> 
> Denis


Denis - I think You "Nailed It on the Head! 

Who Knows... May be Scott might return some day with a New or Different Direction? Gerry-Lynn


----------



## finaprint

Seems to me that with a response like the absolute belief that 'several times now' seems to serve as a backdrop for, that 'making a case' would be an exercise in futility as there are no ears to hear it. Doesn't matter anyway as I do not have to make a case to anyone about anything anyway. Poster seems to decry the effort defending but then wants to defend it more. What's with that?

Any possible disagreement will simply have to stand. Your reasons fall on deaf ears and mine unstated OR stated can only have the same effect. 

Post #185 actually is sorta funny, I get the feeling I'm looking at it in a somewhat different way than it was intended but it nevertheless still fits.


----------



## TomHering

finaprint said:


> Your reasons fall on deaf ears and mine unstated OR stated can only have the same effect.


I said at #186 that you have a legitimate position - one that you can make a good argument for - if it's your view that it was wrong to destroy the molds. So, actually, I'm very willing to listen to the reason why you might think it was wrong.


----------



## harrier1961

TomHering said:


> I said at #186 that you have a legitimate position - one that you can make a good argument for - if it's your view that it was wrong to destroy the molds. So, actually, I'm very willing to listen to the reason why you might think it was wrong.


Actually, at this point does it matter?
What's done is done.
And, most importantly, whoever owns the molds can do with them what they want - in this case, Scott and he recycled them. Next time, if people don't want the molds destroyed, then pony up the money to buy to molds or to store them.
Simple as that.

Andy
:thumbsup:


----------



## TomHering

harrier1961 said:


> And, most importantly, whoever owns the molds can do with them what they want ...


I'll play devil's advocate for a minute. Does ownership justify everything? What about the film industry's failure to preserve early films, many of which are lost to the world forever now? Or the same sort of loss in the television industry, which erased and re-used tapes in the '50s and '60s? What about the private owners of great works of art? Do they have the right to destroy them, and deprive the world of original Rembrandts and Picassos? So there's an argument to be made that creative works ultimately belong to the world's heritage - that there's a responsibility to preserve them for the enjoyment of future generations.

Now, here's how I'd answer that argument in the case of the Monarch molds. They weren't original creative works. They were just copies of Aurora's original creative works. And as Scott McKillop has pointed out, anyone else can make the same sort of copies in the future. Nothing is lost by recycling the molds for the Monarch copies.


----------



## Frankie Boy

TomHering said:


> I'll play devil's advocate for a minute. Does ownership justify everything? What about the film industry's failure to preserve early films, many of which are lost to the world forever now? Or the same sort of loss in the television industry, which erased and re-used tapes in the '50s and '60s? What about the private owners of great works of art? Do they have the right to destroy them, and deprive the world of original Rembrandts and Picassos? So there's an argument to be made that creative works ultimately belong to the world's heritage - that there's a responsibility to preserve them for the enjoyment of future generations.


Ahhhh, yeah.  I don't really think a plastic model is on quite the same level as a Rembrandt or a "Citizen Kane".


----------



## TomHering

Frankie Boy said:


> Ahhhh, yeah.  I don't really think a plastic model is on quite the same level as a Rembrandt or a "Citizen Kane".


Exactly my point. And we're talking about *copies* of plastic models.


----------



## Jimmy B

Frankie Boy said:


> Ahhhh, yeah.  I don't really think a plastic model is on quite the same level as a Rembrandt or a "Citizen Kane".




**Gasp!!*** Bite your tongue


----------



## djnick66

TomHering said:


> Exactly my point. And we're talking about *copies* of plastic models.


And not even really good models. They have a unique charm and all, but the MS figures were not like Michaelangelo sculptures by any means.


----------



## Rob P.

djnick66 said:


> And not even really good models. They have a unique charm and all, but the MS figures were not like Michaelangelo sculptures by any means.


I have to agree with this. If anything, it lets some adult modelers fill in a nostagia want. The part that rubs me wrong though is they are good starter kits for kids who have an adult in their lives to start them in modeling. Could have made more for that purpose alone. Now with the prices jacked up, its a collectors kit without the 30 to 40 year wait. Not building a model, but letting it sit in the box isn't my idea of fun, but then I am a builder. 

Rob


----------



## scooke123

Mine will be built - I don't care if they are commanding a high price now. I bought them to build!


----------



## mcdougall

That's why I buy in multiples...I both build and collect :thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## TomHering

djnick66 said:


> And not even really good models. They have a unique charm and all, but the MS figures were not like Michaelangelo sculptures by any means.


Making copies of Aurora kits that were - anatomically and conceptually - far beneath Aurora's best releases, was an odd way for Monarch to end. Especially after producing four kits of exceptional, original sculpts (_Nosferatu, Sinbad, Ghost, Gorgo_). Though I too understand the nostalgic charm of the MS kits, and that this last release was all about collectability (the rarity of the original Aurora Canada releases, and the limited edition nature of the Monarch copies).


----------



## Anton Phibes

djnick66 said:


> And not even really good models. They have a unique charm and all, but the MS figures were not like Michaelangelo sculptures by any means.


They are good models....if you like Monster Scenes. Its like Dencomms Animal Pit and Dungeon...that I hope get produced this year. They will be great models. If you like Monster Scenes.

I doubt Scott sat around and said "Let's make these the last things we produce--and go out in style". It's obvious by the things he had in planning stages that wasnt his intention.

The test shots he gifted me with are dated 2008. So he's been tinkering with this idea for a while now. He was hesitant to release them due to the factory's inability to follow his directions. Translation issues.

I hate that he closed up shop. But---as far as I am concerned he went out in style. Because....I like Monster Scenes.:thumbsup:


----------

